# Horse Chews on Trailer -HELP-



## Lena4285 (Jul 22, 2017)

bump...


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

No ideas, however, a muzzle even a grazing muzzle will still allow him to eat and drink so "worst case" that's definitely an option.

The only thing I can think of is covering the trailer with something. You could try putting something nasty tasting on it but I'm not sure that would help, he sounds determined lol.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Get his teeth & mouth checked...
He is at a age where he may be losing some caps and it feels good to "gnaw" with loosening and removing those annoying things to him...
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I had a friend come to our ranch to hunt turkeys. I told him not to pull his truck into any of the pastures horses were in to park outside the pasture gates. He didn't want to walk too far so he pulled in anyway to a pasture adjoining the one he was to hunt in. Later he came up to the house in his new Toyota pickup with most of the paint stripped off the front of it. The horses had left long teeth marks all over it. He was pretty upset. LOL


----------



## Lena4285 (Jul 22, 2017)

I didn’t even think about having his teeth checked. I’ll have to do that. It’s time for their annual dentist appointment anyways. He’s always been so mouthy but I’ve noticed his favorite thing to do is gnaw on a lead rope. It’s very relaxing to him kinda like a pacifier for a baby. Maybe that makes his mouth feel better. Thanks for the input


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

First thought is teeth. Second is, he's got no fingers so he's using his mouth to explore the new object. Third, same warning as KSBowman's, horses seem to have an affinity for vehicle paint and LOVE to destroy it. Hubby didn't believe me until they took all the red paint off his little SAAB.....yup, they thought it was a peppermint or something.


----------

